# [SOLVED] Asus Xonar DG Driver Failures



## TheRandomGuy7

Hello,

Today I received a new Asus Xonar DG 5.1 sound card.

I disabled the on-board drivers in the BIOS, then turned off the PC and unplugged all cables. I did the usual procedure for installing a sound card, simply slotting it in firmly then securing with a screw.

When I turned the PC back on, I cancelled the Windows driver search as the Xonar manual dictates. I inserted the driver CD that came with the card, and began installing the drivers.

The installation got stuck when the bar was almost filled, and after about 5 minutes I got an error stating that I need to insert the audio card [into the PC]. Slightly irritated, I took the card out, repeated the installation process but using drivers from the Asus website instead of the disc.

While installing the drivers from the website, the exact same issue occured. This time, I wiped all traces of the drivers and restarted my PC. I then tried the installation via 'Run as Administrator' mode. The driver installation apparently worked, and made me incredibly relieved. I rebooted my PC when it prompted me to.

After this 'successful' installation, I launched the Asus audio settings application (forgot the name) to check out the new features I paid for. Instant, simple error message: "No audio card detected", or something along those lines.

Utterly fed up, I stripped all the drivers from my PC once again. This time, I physically removed the card again. I reseated it, and turned on the PC. To my complete shock and fright, a far worse problem occurred. The CPU fan stopped spinning, the speakers failed to beep, and the PC repeatedly rebooted every 10 seconds with no user input.

I then seated the card differently again, and the same problem happened again. Cursing Asus for possibly breaking my CPU, I took out the card altogether. I re-enabled on-board audio, and the PC now works fine again.

Sorry for the very long description, I hope that if I give plenty of detail this imponderable problem, a solution can be found.

Any helpful advice is greatly appreciated, this is the most infuriating thing to ever happen to me with my PC. After wasting 3 hours of my life, with limited time on my hands, the damn thing doesn't even work.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Wherewolf

*Re: Asus Xonar DG Driver Failures*

Hi!

If you have tried varios PCI slots? Then I would say somthing is terrible wrong with that card. But have you removed any dust from the inside of the PCI slots? Is there any fingerprint fat or such on the gold plated, slot contacts on the sound card?

I just got the same DG as you some days back. I only had this problem with windows 7 not finding the card for the nearest, to the video card PCI slot once. But when moving it to the slot that is most far away from the video card it worked.

But my advice is to return the card and get some other brand than the Asus sound cards. I have repeatedly BSOD's in games thanks to the C Media, cmuda.sys (crap) wich is a part of the driver for all Xonar cards. I have also tried the modified, Unified Xonar drivers that is said to be more stable than the originals, But still no cigar. I have reached the end of the road allready with the Xonar DG. Pity, as it sounds very nice. 

I have read, that I'm far away from having problems v´with the Xsonar drivers.


----------



## TheRandomGuy7

*Re: Asus Xonar DG Driver Failures*

I have tried both PCI slots, both have the same issue of the drivers telling me to install a card. No dust, no fingerprints.

I tried Windows drivers, disc drivers, Asus website drivers, and Uni Xonar drivers just now. All have the same issue of telling me to install the card (except Windows, which doesn't install anything). I tried both PCI slots multiple times, re-seating it lots.

What should I try now?

If there is no other way, what other card would you recommend? Xonar DG/DGX seems to be by far the most popular sound card for this price range. What else is good below £30 or so?


----------



## Wherewolf

*Re: Asus Xonar DG Driver Failures*

O.k.

Just a small suggestion before you ditch the card.

Update the driver from device manager and browse to the xonar software folder, it should install the driver. Then restart your pc and try running the installer.

Saw this suggestion in the Asus forum. Hopefully it will work for you.


----------



## TheRandomGuy7

*Re: Asus Xonar DG Driver Failures*

Device Manager and Windows auto-install both fail to download the drivers.

Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Wherewolf

*Re: Asus Xonar DG Driver Failures*

Yay! Then I'm out of suggestions. But maybe and I just say maybe? The DGX card is less problematic as it is a PCI E sound card? Anyways I think that you should return the DG you got. As for other brands Creative maybe? Or if you can find a resonable priced Auzentech card?

You're welcome.


----------



## TheRandomGuy7

*Re: Asus Xonar DG Driver Failures*

You'll never guess what. I originally *DID *get a DGX, and had to send that back. In the only available small PCIe slot on my motherboard, when I had it fitted the PC refused to boot properly, and shut down before the BIOS. I sent that back and ordered a DG instead for a normal PCI slot.

I didn't mention in this thread about that.

But anyway, I guess I'll send this DG back too, very disappointed with Asus.

What models of Creative would you recommend?


----------



## Wherewolf

*Re: Asus Xonar DG Driver Failures*

O.k. then that possibility is smoked.

Depends how much you want to shell out for creative card?


Here are a couple of suggestions:

Budget : Creative Soundblaster Audigy SE.

Mid: Creative Z 70SB150000000

I'm sending back my DG too. It can take ages before Asus really does clean up their act with these problematic drivers.


----------



## TheRandomGuy7

*Re: Asus Xonar DG Driver Failures*

It just occurred to me that the Realtek drivers could perhaps be causing the issue. Could removing all Realtek software (as well as disabling in the BIOS) fix the solution, or would it be a further waste of time?

Otherwise, is the Audigy SE as good as the Xonar DG *should *be (for sound)?

If not, is it worth splashing out double the cost for the Soundblaster Z on something that I may feel doesn't make too much difference?

I could alternatively simply try another Xonar replacement, or go without a sound card at all.

Recommendation?


----------



## Wherewolf

*Re: Asus Xonar DG Driver Failures*

That could very well be the soloution for your problems. It's absoloutly essential to do a shutdown of the Realtek sound chip in bios and a serious uninstalling and cleaning of the Realtek drivers in safe mode. After the uninstallation, run the Driver fusion cleaning tool:

Driver Fusion - The Complete Device And Driver Solution

Just make sure that you run the Realtek sound cleaning part of this program and nothing else!

It wont hurt to run CCleaners register fix afterwards either:

CCleaner - Download

The Audigy SE is maybe slightly less good than Xonar DG sound quality vice. And about getting the the Z model depends on how good your speakers are?


----------



## Wherewolf

*Re: Asus Xonar DG Driver Failures*

I forgot to add that if you are'nt very picky about the sound quality? Then if the Realtek sound chip on your mobo is one of the better ones? You can still have a totally o.k. exsperiense sound quality vice. Sometimes, an upgrade of the speakers do more to improve things than swapping the sound card.


I dont know if swapping to another Xonar model will do you any good? Many problems related to these cards, as far as i have read and seen at least. Is all about the Asus Xonar drivers.


----------



## TheRandomGuy7

*Re: Asus Xonar DG Driver Failures*

I use headphones of good quality - a Sennheiser PC360. That is why I want a sound card, to push the headset to its full potential.

I am in the process of wiping all Realtek drivers clean, then I will try installing the Uni drivers in safe mode. I will update you with the result.


----------



## Wherewolf

*Re: Asus Xonar DG Driver Failures*

O.k. I keep my fingers crossed for you. Will soon be back to check, and hope for that you are smoking the victory cigar by then? :smile:


----------



## TheRandomGuy7

*Re: Asus Xonar DG Driver Failures*

Good news!

As you confirmed would be a good idea, I wiped all Nvidia and Realtek drivers before installing the physical card again. Windows automatically installed something successfully, so I went ahead and tried to install the Uni drivers.

Everything installed perfectly, the DG Audio Centre works fine and all is good!

I feel slightly foolish now. But in my defense, the manual and online guides simply suggest to disable on-board in the BIOS (which I did every time anyway) and say nothing of removing on-board *drivers*. 

Thanks a lot Wherewolf, you were a great help!

Problem solved.


----------



## Wherewolf

*Re: Asus Xonar DG Driver Failures*

Great and congratulations! :4-clap:

Dont feel foolish about that. I could have been awake enough to ask you ábout this before. But I just asssumed that you already have done that when I read your first post. :blush:

But anyways,I'm really glad that you got this solved. Enjoy your new card now.


----------



## Wherewolf

*Re: Asus Xonar DG Driver Failures*

I tried to edit my previous post to say you're welcome as it is polite. But the editor does'nt seem to work for the moment.


----------

